# Have any of you thought you had to pass gas & the Big D come out instead?



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

One time I thought I had to pass gas & when I tried to push out gas the big D come out instead.I got lucky it was at home so I didn't end up with people pointing & laughing thank goodness.Sometimes the Big D sneaks up on you which can be pretty annoying. Has this ever happened to any of you?


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Oh, yeah, and I think it happens to people who don't have chronic D also. My worst time was way before I had any D problems (oh, to relive those days!). I was preparing to get on a flight in Denver, passed some gas and got way more than I bargained for. Had to board the plane and sit down and shut up for about 1/2 hour until the seatbelt sign was shut off and I scrambled to the potty and cleaned up as best I could.


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Heeeeee! Recently I went for a curry (of all the stupid choices!) for my friend's birthday and afterwards they decided we should go to a pub for a drink. They picked a pub I really don't feel comfortable in anyway, and it was really busy so we had to stand near the bar. I felt really ill after my curry, and started to feel really panicky and nervous. I could feel my stomach churning and I really wanted to run to the bathroom but though perhaps it was just gas...so I discreetly pushed it out and it was SO embarassing because there was an AWFUL smell! Luckily it was just gas at that point, so I had to try so hard to pretend I hadn't noticed this smell, but I was standing in front of these people and they must have known it was me! Next thing I knew I'd run to the toilet and was stuck there for ages. Another night ruined!


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

ahhhhh yes its happend to me! thank god it was at home but its almost startling, and then embarrassing because accidents seem so childish! oh well not our faults! - Claire


----------



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

The worst part about having an accident is my underwear got so messy I think I threw them away & it's really a bummer ruining underwear. I told my husband all about the accident & he sure got a real good laugh in. I just can't wait until it happens to him then I'll be the one laughing.


----------



## W0lfman (Jul 17, 2002)

Rain. This happens to me all the time, but luckily never in public. Somethimes you just never know what it is until it's out.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Can't wear white underwear anymore...


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

It's so regular an occurrence with me.Btw, if anybody laughed at me or anybody else with IBS, I'd really let 'em have it, in public. Get my drift?


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I had 4 separate incidents, all when I was in high school, which was when my IBS was at one of its worst stages:One, when I was a freshman in high school - I skipped gym because of a tummy ache. I thought I just had gas because I had no urge to go at all, and before I knew it my pants were full! How humiliating to have to go the nurse's office and ask to go home.Second, I was about 15 and my parents had gotten rotisserie chicken from Swiss Chalet . Well, normally their chicken never bothered me, but I tried some of their BBQ sauce on it this time. That night I got a whopper of a belly ache and began to run to the toilet when all of a sudden it rushed out. I cleaned up and changed into fresh PJs. As I just got myself changed, the feeling came back again and I messed that pair too. What a nightmare.Third, I was in school and started getting bad cramps. I knew this was going to be a bad day so I asked my mom to come and take me home. Well, she was none too pleased because she had a girlfriend over that she hadn't seen in a long time. The two of them picked me up, and I went up to my room. I felt the familiar rumble, and just as I was about to make it, it was all in my pants. Worse yet, my mom said the smell was so bad it seeped downstairs and she and her friend had to go sit outside!Last, we were at my grandparents' house, which was about 45 minutes from home. I started feeling really ill and begged my mom and dad to take me home. They took me home, and I was sweating and begging God not to let me have D in my pants in the car. I just about made it - I was pulling down my pants and it went all over the floor and toilet seat.Thankfully my IBS is not as bad as it used to be, but I still hate it, because the minute I get nervous I know I'm in for something stomach-related. UGH!


----------



## W0lfman (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow Tummy. I thought I had it bad in high school. I seriuosly thought something was wrong and finally was disgnosed with IBS. It was really hard in high school with that happening all the time. Luckily I worked it out with my teachers that I could just leave class when I felt like it. I was a good student so they knew I would come back. I have so many stories.... Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Drewbee (Jul 22, 2002)

Only we frequent poopers know the true meaning of the term, wet fart.


----------



## Bubba1 (Jun 20, 2002)

I get this all the time. Tell me if my theory is right or not this is how it makes me feel. I usually have to poop in the morning. Then about 2 hours afterwards I feel the gas popping in my stomach, I am cautious about farting because I don't want to soil my pants. but on a good day the gas just passes.


----------



## cindy119 (Apr 2, 2002)

Have you ever had to go on the road? Well, it seems right after we eat out and I get in the car, the feeling automatically starts. One day in the winter we were driving out this back road to visit with someone and the pain began. Of course there was no rest stop in sight and I made my husband pull over. It was just me and the cows, I thought. Since it had snowed and it was hard to see, I didn't recognize I was actually at the end of someones drive-how embarrassing!!!! I hope they got a good laugh....


----------



## phil blyde (Jul 19, 2002)

well let me tell u it happens to me all the time!i have a couple of friends who know what i'm saying i'm know for it to happen at the wrong times normaly when i go drivin i have wasted somany shirts from trying to clean up it is not funny!about 3 yrs a go me and my girl friend moved in to there mom and dads house for a while and she has 3 sisters ! do u know what it is like to fight for a bathroom with 5 women in the house!hahhahahahaha!i have missed almost 50 days of work because of not knowing if i'm going to pass gas or fluides!!!!


----------



## hyacynth26 (Mar 3, 2002)

YES


----------

